# Your FAVOURITE photo (or photos)



## Sharkbait

It's a tough call, I like several of mine, but this one I think is the all-time favorite. Funny thing is, I wasn't even into photography at the time. This was taken off the back deck of one of the Blue & Gold Fleet ferries in San Francisco that run the tour groups out to Alcatraz Island. It was taken with a crappy Kodak APS point-and-shoot. Lucky shot, I guess! A poster-sized version hangs in our bedroom.

*Link's gone - *

(Sorry for the small size and chunky border. I'm trying out a new online photo album place and I'm not sure if I like it or not!


----------



## craig

Best photo is definitely a loaded question. I think your shot strikes a chord with all free loving people. Did you take a lot of exposures of the flag? I am sure the full size version is even better. One of the beauties of photography is capturing that special moment. It is even more exciting when it is seemingly random. How excited were you when you got the photo back from the lab? Can digital photography match that excitement? 
Anyway, here is a recent highlight. I am afraid I will have to do some investigating for the "best" photo.
_*Link gone :cry: *_


----------



## Third Eye

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## MuffinJuice

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## craig

Just great, I've been had. It is the "flopped" image that made me chuckle. I figured that since there are no "truths" in photography what the hey?

Anyway. Great shot of the trumpet (or whatever) I can tell this is going to be a good thread. Extra credit to Shark and all those participating 8)


----------



## paulf

Ugh, hard tp pic a favorite. This one has a certain charm. I love grasses but they are difficult to capture.


----------



## stick35

So far, this is one that seems to get a lot of good reactions from friends and family...


----------



## photobug

My *next* one will be my *best* one... because it'll prove I'm still doin' it!


----------



## altyfc

Like photobug, I believe my best photo is yet to be taken.  Here's one that I'm quite fond of, though:






A lot of people seem to think I have played with this in Photoshop, but I haven't.  It is "as is" bar some cropping.  It is a picture of my wife on the top of Table Mountain (Cape Town) at sunset, taken around 2 years ago.

Aaron


----------



## altyfc

Actually, I tell a lie (I forgot)... I did tweak the brightness a little in order to darken the foreground a little further, but that is all.

Aaron


----------



## boswell

my current favorite


*No longer to be seen *


----------



## voodoocat

Moved since this topic is what goes on in the photo theme forum.

I have many favorites and this one is at the top of the list.

*We shall never know ... link gone *


----------



## ramjamband

How do I upload a photo?


----------



## voodoocat

You need to find a host to upload a photo.  There is a thread in the gallery that says "The on-going list" take a look there.


----------



## ramjamband

Thanks, will take a look.


----------



## vonnagy

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## bluebora20v

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Digital Matt

It was hard for me to choose one of my own photos as a favorite. I like them all, at least the ones that I've not deleted, and they all have some flaw, in my opinion, so it's hard to choose. I decided on this one though. There was some magic happening when I took this photo. I've taken tons of similar photos, and none have ever come out like this one.


_*Link gone :cry:*_

Here's a link to the full size photo.
_*Link gone :cry:*_
Why doesn't html work? It says HTML is ON


----------



## Dew

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## luckydog

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## vonnagy

wow, came back to check this thread some awesome pics here folks!!  Nice going everyone  :thumbsup:


----------



## schussey

dew- #2 with the mac is pure genious


----------



## Dew

8)  thanks ... thats the hubby


----------



## CrazyAva

This is one of my favorite pictures that I have taken...not my best, but I like it alot. 

*Hmph ... no more link *


----------



## CrazyAva

Another one

*... here neither *


----------



## markc

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Geronimo

I dont know if it my *best* but it is the one that hooked me into taking photos. 

*Now a secret - for there's no more link *


----------



## jstuedle

Is it time to resurrect this thread? I have joined since this subject was warm. I am sure a few other interested parties are as well. Any takers? Or should we start a new threat due to broken links in earlier posts?


----------



## LaFoto

No. Please do NOT start any new theme threads when old threads on the SAME theme are already here. I am in the middle of sweeping through this forum and cleaning up a little, hence all the "Edited due to broken link" remarks so even the old themes become easier to look at and through again. THIS is the theme for "Your BEST Photo". Theme threads NEVER DIE. They may get into the "vaults", but they can always be undug and revived. OK?


----------



## jstuedle

> Theme threads NEVER DIE. They may get into the "vaults", but they can always be undug and revived. OK?


 
Alrighty then, hear that gang? Anybody want to add or update your "best" work? Or am I alone out here?


----------



## jstuedle

Well, lets see if I can jumpstart this one. I have posted this shot already but it is one of my if not the best seller in my portfolio. I hope you enjoy, and add something of your own. 

_*Link gone :cry:*_


----------



## LittleMan

This is the one that I think is my best photo...

*Link broken*


----------



## hobbes28

I don't know if it's my best but I sure do like it a lot...and it won some money.


----------



## Renata-Brazil

I like this one, but I really don't know wich is my best pic, there are others that are very special for me too. 

*Alas! we shall never see any longer *


----------



## jeroen

Everyone is so busy with themselves, noone looking at someone else. Plus the painting-like X-composition makes that I still like this one. I only took one picture of this scene 

*Oh  ... link broken *


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Wow Jeroen!  I'd like to see how that looks in B&W with a litle "damage" too!


----------



## Verbal

For me, I think it's a toss-up of these three pictures... but it's just personal preference. I think most people don't prefer these. =)





_*3 links gone :cry:*_


----------



## Johnboy2978

Here are 2 of my favorites: 

*Two broken links now *


----------



## jadin

removed, that photo was from 2004... i'll add a new one for 2005.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## PaulStat

Blatantly stolen the idea off another forum I frequent, but that has produced some interesting results. So now that the year coming to an end browse through your pictures and post your two best photos for the year


----------



## Lensmeister

Let me be the first to post then ... 
#1 - The Fox





#2 - The Spider





Hope other people liked these too ...


----------



## PaulStat

Not sure how these compare to the rest but.....

*We don't know, either, for the links are gone *



comments welcome


----------



## thebeginning

good idea! 

maybe should be moved to the theme section though (?)


----------



## LaFoto

Yes. I think this makes a good new theme! So I moved it.


----------



## JonK

Here are what I feel were my two strongest images this year.

*Rob - Winnipeg, Canada*

*Link broken* 

*Lady on a Flower - my garden*






Both shot with Canon EOS20D.


----------



## shoedumas

I haven't taken too many outsanding photos this year, but I'd have to say my best two are:
(oh, and btw, the B&W one was not digital, that was SLR done manually in the darkroom)

*THIS link is gone...*

and


----------



## fightheheathens

taken on a Pentax MX, T-Max 400 film





this shot was taken on December 12th 2004, the day my grandma died at the Dachau concentration camp Germany where 200,000 people were murdered. these ovens were used to burn the bodies. taken with a Canon Powershot A85


----------



## thebeginning

i'd agree JonK, those are stunning.


----------



## JonK

thebeginning said:
			
		

> i'd agree JonK, those are stunning.


Thanks!


----------



## saulmr

Here are my 2 entries:

#1 Is my dog Lennon. Lots of people have commented good things about this one.





#2 Is Conchita. She's a homeless lady I talked to one day downtown.


----------



## Islair

I dont consider this one of my best years for photos but I thought I would share the two I enjoyed the most.

This is a series I have going called "Forgotten Friends."  It is a collection of images of abandonded cars from the 1970's and earlier.  Im a car guy so these images mean a lot to me, I know how much work someone would put into one of these vehicles and now....most are just rotting away.





This is a friend of mine who is a barefooter.  He was practicing his "mouth holds" on a boom that is just off the side of the boat.  I have told him more than once that he doesn't have any sense.  The boat is going around 40 MPH.


----------



## CrazyAva

It's really hard to pick just 2, but I have to say that these are them......


----------



## SlySniper

Here are my two best:






and


----------



## BubblePixel

Sheesh! ... you guys are goooood!!! :hail: 
Hey I'm still a newbie but here are 2 of my favorites  


*We shall never know any more ... links gone *



:heart:


----------



## JTHphoto

wow, impressive shots everybody!  2005 has been a pretty good year to me, it was hard to decide on "best" (i'm not sure if i am even qualified to make that judgement) - but these two are on the top of my favorites list.  they were both taken while on vacation only a week after i got my 20D...


----------



## Kent Frost




----------



## dirtnapper

Lots of great talent here! Here are my attempts:

*Links broken*


----------



## CrazyAva

Here are a couple that I have found, that I like best (I went searching)


----------



## immski

This is my fav.  Im only sad i didnt get to use my camera but had to use my friends.  I still love it



http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b123/immski/3rdsemester094.jpg


----------



## FatVana

Sharkbait I love that picture of yours.

This is my favorite...at the moment. My brothers son Dakota.

*Link broken*


----------



## Billy Webb

I dont know what my best is, as most people dont agree with me on what is my best!  there are some really awsome images in this thread.

anyway here are my two favorites

Standing sentry





and Fury


----------



## dirtnapper

Yup, Fury has my vote!


----------



## Holly

All these are great... I wish I had some to post.. I dont think mine are that great!!  NOT yet anyway..  thanks for sharing your work though!


----------



## WildBill

I could only get down to 3 and here they are:

_*Link gone :cry:*_

_*Link gone :cry:*_

This one even made it on the local news:

_*Link gone :cry:*_

Bill


----------



## Aoide

It was hard to pick two best of 2005, but here are two of my favorites.

*Hmph ... links gone *


----------



## shadesofme

noob pix but i tried my best.

*Can no longer see the best ... links broken *


----------



## NYY

Broken link


----------



## imagesby




----------



## Andrea K

here is my favorite:

_*Link gone :cry:*_


----------



## bantor

Wow, that is all I can really say. Very stunning and wonderfull work from everyone. I think The favrite picture I have on my compter is this. One of the main reasons I like this picture so much is the way it looks after I printed it. It is 24 inches by 6 inches and I made a really cool frame out of boards I kicked out of the house in the picture.


----------



## nightshade




----------



## Antarctican

Billy Webb said:
			
		

> ...and Fury


 
Oh......My......Goodness.  What an AMAZING picture.  I can see why it's one of your favourites.  I hope you have it framed and hanging somewhere.  :hail:


----------



## jadin

I somehow missed the 2005 part of the topic... so here is one from 2005 instead of all time...

*Links broken*


----------



## chris82

I thought it would be good to see the photos that all of you took and consider to be your best,I think it help will all us noobies learn to better our photography.so heres three i consider to be my best.

1)motorbike crash

_*Link gone :cry:*_

2)belfast city hall(sort of)

_*Link gone :cry:*_

3)sunrise over belfast

_*Link gone :cry:*_


----------



## LaFoto

I *think* we once started something of the kind once before ... there should be a thread over in the Photo Themes and I have this inkling that your idea should best be "hosted" by the "Themes"... let me go have a look over there for a thread on "the best", hang on...

Here_it_is

Many links have been broken by now, it has not been frequented by anyone in a long while, but we can resurrect it by merging this thread with the existing one.

Will do the merging tomorrow.


----------



## chris82

cool,thank you very much laphoto.you are my tpf no1


----------



## chris82

bump


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I guess if I had to pick my top 3 favorites it would be these:

















ok..4 favorites lol


----------



## castrol

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I guess if I had to pick my top 3 favorites it would be these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok..4 favorites lol



Brav-freakin-O... Those are AWESOME!!


----------



## panzershreck




----------



## oldnavy170

Um....Panz.....what happen to that poor kid? Wow, I can't believe that photo. What an aweful thing for someone to go through.


----------



## PixelPerfect

Everyones pictures are amazing!!!!


----------



## panzershreck

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> Um....Panz.....is that kid alive?  Wow, I can't believe that photo.  What an aweful thing for someone to go through.



not sure, he was alive when i took the picture back in March, he might still be but definitely not much longer, he was in a vehicular accident near the Thai-Burma border (where that hospital is located)


----------



## oldnavy170

I edited my post because I thought my question sounded pretty dumb but I guess it wasn't.  Still very sad!!!!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

castrol said:
			
		

> Brav-freakin-O... Those are AWESOME!!



Thanks Castrol!!!


----------



## fightheheathens

What i like the best from 2006.

and there are some quite lovely photos here. Good work you all


----------



## lostprophet

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*

my best aviation shot so far this year is
*forever unknown to us now *
_*

*_

fav shot from the London meet up was this
*no longer to be seen *

and for wildlife.... *it is gone, too *
http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/p31547763.html


----------



## chris82

hey there ate some great photos in here,well done everyone


----------



## LaFoto

I think I still consider this as one of my best photos taken in this year of 2006:


----------



## Nightsblood

I got this idea from LostProphet's post so, he gets all the credit but, I figure lets see what you consider your favorite shot of 2007. I say favorite instead of best so we can put up our favorite and not just what is "technically" correct.

I dont know if a post like this is elsewhere on the forum but, I spend most of my time in "landscapes" so, thats where its goin'. So, start going through the thousands of files youve accumulated through the year of 2007.................And lets see what you got!

Heres Mine......I love this shot although Im sure theres much to be desired. Its my favorite (or favourite)


----------



## Tuner571

Tough decision, but here's mine!


----------



## LaFoto

The theme "Best or Favourite Photo of the Year" comes up regularly at the end of each year, which is why we have a running theme thread on this already, here, in the Photo Themes, to where your posts "walked", Nightsblood and Tuner, to merge with the existing pics from 2005 and 2006. OK?


----------



## Nightsblood

That will work!  Thanks.


----------



## Kent Frost




----------



## Sw1tchFX

I really thought LP made a good thread by posting his favorite shot that he did this last year, and since we've only got a few days left in 2007, I thought it would be a good idea to see everyone else's so we can all take a look at eachother (and ourselves) in retrospective. 

These two are my favorites form this year, I couldn't decide on one because I  enjoy these both equally. 













So go ahead and post your favorites!


----------



## Robstar1619

Holy....!!:hail:
Amazing work:thumbup:
Iam not posting any pics of mine...aint worthy:blushing:


----------



## Peter_pan91

*Link broken* 
I got my first camera (digital ) just a couple of months ago so i ain't go that much choice


----------



## crowl31

Sw1tchFX - How do you get your picture of the house to look like that?  

It's freaking awesome!  Nice job!


----------



## Heck

Not much but here it goes!

1





2


----------



## Chiller

Websters Falls, Dundas Ont. I think this is one of my faves, maybe not the best, but being there that day, was amazing. Sitting on the side of the cliff taking in this view, and enjoying a nice warm fall day. 
*Link broken* ​Shyboy. From one of my walks at the zoo. I was lucky to have enough light shine in on the tigers den to creat this one.​*Link broken* ​Ol Red Truck. Never posted this one here, but it was my first every HDR.​*Link broken* ​


----------



## abraxas

-


----------



## Chiller

I remember this one....wow..:hail::hail:



abraxas said:


> &


----------



## lostprophet

stunning shots there people, keep them coming


----------



## Shibby!

abraxas said:


> &


 
Try adding frames to your pictures.  Even a simple black border and it really sets off a picture!


I'll see what I can dig up for favorites.  Most of my pictures are simple point and shoot pictures while riding dirt, but I have got some better ones now that I picked up a DSLR.


----------



## Shibby!

I can't pick fav's, I just like these and other ones I have.


----------



## abraxas

Chiller said:


> I remember this one....wow..:hail::hail:



Cool, thanks. That one was in Death Valley, the truck is in Joshua Tree National Park.  Your truck shot got me thinking about it- That and my screen saver is a bunch of junk cars and trucks I've shot.

You know, one my favorites of yours I liked, and it was probably last year's, though, but it was of an old piano laying in a ditch.


----------



## Chiller

abraxas said:


> You know, one my favorites of yours I liked, and it was probably last year's, though, but it was of an old piano laying in a ditch.


 
Thanks man.   That piano was a cool find.  There must be a piano repair shop in the warehouses near my house.  Over the year, I have found 3 so far, just tossed on the side of the road.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I think it would have to be these 3
















Oddly, the choice came out all b+w


----------



## jeroen

I like these best of my 2007 photo's.

1






2






3


----------



## Roger

A mix of my faves for 2007....
*Links broken*


----------



## Heck

this tread is gonna rock! Great shots.


----------



## Shibby!

jeroen said:


> I like these best of my 2007 photo's.
> 
> 1


 

All great shots, but this one is poster quality!  I love it!


----------



## cameramike

Sw1tchFX said:


>



wow, this is beyond amazing i would pay hundreds to have this hanging up in my room (if i had hundreds)


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my, folks, how many more threads of this kind will I have to merge with the existing "Your FAVOURITE photo of the year"-thread in the Photo Themes??? :roll:


----------



## photobug

This is my favorite pic of '07. As chronicled in the Photojournalism section.


----------



## kundalini

I'll have to narrow down by category in no particular order.

*People *My two sons (in the middle) on their 23rd and 21st birthday (born on the same day) waiting to be called for their skydiving jump. Their cousin is on the left - Beat of a different drummer.





*Landscape/Nature* Annual pilgrimage to the NC mountains. On the Little River.





*Pets* First session as volunteer photog at local animal shelter. This is Boo Boo.
*Link broken*


----------



## jeroen

Wow, thank you Shibby!


----------



## hovis

I think these are my two favourites of 2007.....


----------



## ToddB

I like the shot of Thunderbirds 5 & 6 Hovis!  Perfect timing!!!

For those who don't know, Thunderbirds 3 & 6 are flown by women.  The first women to fly with a military precision demonstration team in the world!  Thunderbird 3 has just finished her 2 year tour with the Tbirds and will be rejoining her regular wing, where as Tbird 6 has just finished the first year of her two year tour.

Sorry, stupid aviation geek stuff.


----------



## Laser180481

My favorites from a semester at sea. 

*Links broken*


----------



## Stratman

This is probably my fav that I have shot so far. St. Louis Zoo, May, 2007. Shot this with a Chinar 135MM F/2.8 with REALLY sticky aperture blades, but I think it came out pretty nicely..


----------



## Lensmeister

Here is my 2006 (I forgot to upload this last year ... LOL )








And here is the 2007 one


----------



## leaving0hio

This was my first year of actually pursuing photography as a hobby, but out of all the pictures I took this year, these two are my favorites:

1.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/leaving0hio/2088821205/" title="Smoke Signals by leaving0hio, on Flickr
*Link broken* 
2.


----------



## Kent Frost

I was also extremely happy with these 3 portraits:


Self
*Link gone *
Kope
*Link gone *
Avery
*Link gone *


----------



## chantal7

Damn, it's hard to pick a picture! Can I choose two? or 3? Hmm, I chose 3... I can't pick ONE, that's too difficult - lol.

*Links broken*


----------



## LongDucDong

Great shots everyone! Here are my two favorites so far, which pale in comparison to all of your shots!!!!


----------



## astrocreep96

These are my two favorites for 2007, I think; representing two very good trips from this past Summer...

The Monterey Bay Aquarium (posted elsewhere on this forum some months ago)...






Belen, Peru...


----------



## AMB

Wow. There are so many fabulous images here. I'm humbled and inspired. Thanks for sharing you guys!! 

Here are some of my favorites from 2007:

*Links broken*


----------



## SAC

i cant decide :lmao:


----------



## brianne5499

I love this one. I took it late afternoon just after a big rain storm. no PS, just cropped out some treetops

*Link broken*


----------



## jeroen

These I consider my best shots for 2008. I realize I made better (and a lot more) photos in 2007. So making better photos is my goal for 2009 

1





2





3


----------



## sarallyn




----------



## LaFoto

At first, when you revived this theme thread, Jeroen, I thought "I have nothing to contribute to this with a photo from 2008", but then I felt like looking through my files again, and then thought "But indeed I have" when I stumbled over all the droplet pics I took back in February (which even went into an exhibition).

So I re-present my favourite of all the many nice droplet pics here as "Best of 2008".


----------



## matt-l




----------



## kundalini

A few of my favorites from this past year. I think my choices are because of the effort that went into capturing the images.


----------



## rufus5150

My favorite from 2008:




​


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Here are 4 of my favorites from this last year, the shots that get me the most excited about photography:

Arlen
*Link gone *

Betinna





Bill Reesman at the Oregon Int'l Airshow (this is pretty much out of camera, except for the sky being darkened a tad)

*Link gone 
*
Mt. Hood at night

*Link gone *


----------



## Oz10

^^^
All four of those photos are incredible! I'm pretty sure #4 is my favorite. The reflection and the stars are absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## amkphotography

Wow, everyone has stunning photos!

I think my top 3 favorites of 2008 are: 

*Links broken*


----------



## Josh66

Maybe this one...


----------



## Battou

Favorite Photo of 2007...Easy




full size
Original TPF posting

Humm... Favorite Photo of 2008....Tossup





full size
Original TPF posting

Canon FD 28mm on Canon EF




Bigger Here
Original TPF posting


----------



## amkphotography

I really like the second photo, Battou. It tells a story, and has a good composition.


----------



## christm

My favourite of 2008 of my own collection is this. Not because its amazingly talented i.e. it didn't take much skill BUT because this picture made it onto a Sky Sports poster advertising OCR powerboat racing here in the UK. It also sold fairly well to a couple of customers (boat drivers).

Flickr Photo Download: OCR Torquay May 2008



I also like this one taken last week : Flickr Photo Download: IMG_0773

More of the powerboating photos can be found both on Flickr and at my website - Welcome to Temple Murray Photography


----------



## Overread

I am afraid (like some) I can't pick one from 2008 but I can manage a top 3 (just!!)

*Link broken* 
possibly my favourite image - certainly of everything mammal its at the top

*Link broken* 
one of the better shots of the year for not only being a decent exposure, but a decent composition and having the added surprise of the small fly in the frame

*Link broken* 
for getting that close to one and getting the shot off -


----------



## christm

Amazing shots 'Overread' nice work.


----------



## amkphotography

Yes, overread, awesome shots. And Christm, your boating shot is great.


----------



## Overread

thanks both


----------



## Crazydad

Like everyone else, too hard to pin it to just 1, but here are a couple of my favorites
_*Links gone *_


----------



## Claff




----------



## Claff

Couldn't decide between the Miata and this one


----------



## EW1066

These are my "trophy" shots for 2008. 


Just because I like the way this one turned out






This was shot handheld....lightning and a rainbow...Kind of like taking a picture of a unicorn.





Vince


----------



## MayWood

favorite one of the year so far.i love the colors in the rust


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Probably these two from 2008:


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## MayWood

bikefreax.thos shots are rad.yeah i said rad.nice photos!


----------



## bikefreax

Thanks MayWood.


----------



## Fraggo

061109-M-0036Y-010 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Definitely one of my favorites, even though it is an older photo


----------



## hossmaster

i am liking this one right now


----------



## Dao

*Let see them!*

I did not shoot that much this year.  Here are couple of them I like.


















How about yours?


----------



## R.D.

you really shot that fly? that's pretty amazing, at least to me..

The love one is really neat too.. the grass one is ok just empty..

Cheers.


----------



## SrBiscuit

i know the IQ sucks on this one, thanks to my ****ty fake fisheye, but im digging the light.


----------



## benlonghair

I'm pretty partial to this one:


----------



## Onemarshboy

the fly is absolutely mental!! that's why i need a macro!!


----------



## flyingember

I've been taking homes at night recently that's among my best work.  This is at 11mm on a D300.  I took this about 5-10 minutes after dusk was over.










DSX_4307 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mcopan

*Bitter Jeweler*

 just killed it. This photo get my vote +10


----------



## rufus5150




----------



## Josh66

I think these are my 4 favorites from the last 6 months...






















Kinda annoyed at myself though ... most of my favorites are much older than that.


----------



## R.D.

SrBiscuit said:


>


 
her eyes make me want to rip my arm off and give it to her.


----------



## Darkhunter139




----------



## SrBiscuit

R.D. said:


> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her eyes make me want to rip my arm off and give it to her.
Click to expand...

 
then i suggest you do, or she'll take them both herself.


----------



## KKJUN

Some of mine.







This is actualy a "hidden gem", was hanging around in a folder for a long time before I realized how much I actually liked it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Rufus, i LOVE that still life!


Here's two more that i think are my bests.


----------



## j-digg

Id prolly say that my favorites are probably these:



















A lot of my focus however, in the past 6 months has been in PP... it's just been a lot of fun learning that from the ground up.


----------



## white




----------



## Raizels

My favorites! Thanks to the advice I got on TPF, I learned to play around with angles and I got familiar w/ GIMP.


----------



## LaFoto

Best or favourite ... I merged the thread from the Beginners' section with the existing Theme Thread on Best or Favourite Photos in the Photo Themes. I'm not sure I actually HAVE anything to contribute for the first half of 2010. I'm no longer happy with my photography at all...


----------



## MSnowy

a few recent ones
_*Links gone *_


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Id say these are the two images Im most happy with from the 2010.5













http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4709989353_90369a7166.jpg


----------



## Hobbes

Wow! Lots of amazing shots in this thread. I hope mines are not too crappy 

Some of my recent shots:


----------



## Frequency

#1:





#2




#3





#4




#5




Regards


----------



## LaFoto

Somewhere there is a theme-thread with just this idea ... I'll go look for it and merge this with the existing one, ok?


----------



## Frequency

No problem..... I have deleted the addressing post, because it appears awkward, once it is merged down 

Regards


----------



## LaFoto

Of late, I've grown a little fond of this one of mine:




025 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Not too shabby, either, if I may say so




0076_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

This one came out kind of nice






This is a fairly recent one that I've grown to like some...




206_LassenVolcanicPark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

All in all, quite hard to say ...


----------



## DragonHeart

DSC_9736_Edit640x480 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



Carnival Ships by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



Gibbons_re-edit by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist

Probably my all time favorite is this one:


Gunfleet fog by Analyst 1, on Flickr

Closely followed by more recent contenders such as this: 


Andrew Jordan - Infra red panning by Analyst 1, on Flickr


----------



## ristretto

petrochemist said:


> Probably my all time favorite is this one:


 I like it!


----------



## petrochemist

Thanks, I saw the fog bank when popping in to town for a shopping trip (rapidly aborted) I was so glad the fog hadn't cleared by the time I'd gone home & grabed my camera!


----------

